# كتب هندسة كيميائيـــة ( جامعة البصرة )



## المهندس علي ماجد (8 مارس 2008)

موقع مجاني يحتوي على كتب هندسية مجانية

أنقر هنا

http://majid1.mam9.com

مع تحياتي​


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (8 مارس 2008)

*تحياتي الى كافة أعضاء الملتقى مع تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية*

كتب هندسية وبرامج هندسية



http://alimajid.yoo7.com/montada-f1

http://majid1.mam9.com/montada-f2​


----------



## fadiragb (10 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## احلاهن (14 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## أبو آلاء (24 مارس 2008)

*أبحث عن هذا الكتاب*

الأخ المهندس ماجد
السلام عليكم،أنا فى حوجة لهذا الكتاب ولك الشكر
تكنلوجيا وكيمياء البوليمرات
تأليف:د.كوركيس عبد آل آدم
د.حسين على كاشف الغطاء


----------



## على منصورى (27 مارس 2008)

لك التحية على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمان مسعد (28 مارس 2008)

مشكووور على هالجهد


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## على منصورى (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يمامة بغداد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششكور وفقك الله


----------



## eng.zahid (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور اخوي


----------



## جولين جورج (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخوي يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------

